# Straightening a circular needle cable



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

I recently purchased a 29" bamboo circular needle. The nylon cable was uncooperative to say the least, wanting to return to its coiled shape like a spring. A friend suggested using a hair blow dryer on high to warm/soften the cable. I gave this a try, smoothing it into a straight line as I went along. Then I let it cool before picking it up. It worked! I now have a well behaved circular needle and my speed has improved since I'm not fighting the kinked cable.


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

I use hot water. Probably not good for bamboo, so I'm glad to hear about the hair dryer!


----------



## pinecone44 (May 11, 2005)

:clap: I'm so glad that some of you ladies wear 'thinking caps"!!!!
I'm working on a shawl right now and battling the one big round loop my circular needles want to bounce back too. With 350+ stitches and 150+ rows into it, I think I could try the hair dryer route :shrug: without damaging the wool on the needles. Hmmm, what to do, what to do?? :help: 

Thanks for the great idea!!! :goodjob: 

~Pine


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Pinecone, do you have another circular needle in the same gauge? Knit off the one circular and onto the other circular, then use hot water. The hair dryer might work, and you could try that first, but with the stitches still on the cable, it might not get hot enough.


----------

